# sprinklers above false ceiling



## mahm00ud (12 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم .. هل يلزم وضع zcv للرشاشات اعلى السقف الساقط ام يتم التحكم فيها والرشاشات ال pendant ب zcv واحد


----------

